# AirPort and the default gateway



## mokalan (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi, 

I have an internal network which I access using wifi. I'm getting my internet connection using pppoe via adsl. with the airport turned off my default gateway is on the internet. when I turn it on it sets my default gateway to the wifi router.

how can I prevent this behavior ?


thanks


----------



## Smuth (Dec 6, 2006)

If you uncheck Distribute IP addresses under the Network tab the Airport will act as a hub and pass DHCP info, this is assuming you have more than 1 IP available from the DSL company. I do not at home so 1 machine would work and that's all this way. The Airport is providing NAT to the machines, a good safetly feature. What are you trying to accomplish? If you want to access certain machines from outside it would be best to use port mapping in the Airport and put a static IP address on the machines you want to access.


----------

